

Build your own website: Python vs. Ruby - mjhea0
http://www.realpython.com/build-your-own-website-python-vs-ruby/

======
jth359
Great. Another Ruby vs Python article. At least there's some good, objective
points in there. I do like the fact brought up about there not being any
Python bootcamps.

~~~
mhurron
I agree, this is stupid. Python is clearly the superior language, there is no
need to constantly compare it.

~~~
codedependent
"This is stupid". Excellent constructive criticism there. Well done, you!

~~~
mjhea0
:)

